# Internet not working with Cyberoam CR100ing



## whitetiger2005 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I have cyberoam cr100ing and configured LAN on A port, ISP 1 on B port and ISP 2 on D port. 
Status for both ISP is showing active but no user from lan is able to access internet. even user from LAN is not able to ping public IPs or public ip gateway
It was working fine then one day it stopped working.

what could be the reason.

Please help!


----------

